
Visualizing the Benefits of RPKI - kemals
https://blog.thousandeyes.com/visualizing-the-benefits-of-rpki/
======
iampims
Do we know if since the recent incident, Verizon is looking at implementing
RPKI?

Or have they still not acknowledged the outage?

~~~
kemals
Not sure about #1 but regarding #2 it seems they never reached back to
Cloudflare (based on the Tweet from Cloudflare’s CEO just yesterday).

